# Friday at Memory Lane



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 24, 2021)

Few from today , weather perfect today


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 25, 2021)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Few from today , weather perfect today
> 
> View attachment 1484022
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR PICS!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 25, 2021)

If any vendor found a black late phantom style seat I left at their spot , I’ll pay you to ship it to me , I laid it down somewhere while looking at stuff , wasn’t much money ( shipping will probably cost more than seat did LOL


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2021)

How much were they asking for this 1962 Co-ed? Wonder if she's still available. Must have been past around the dorm a few times.  😉


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 26, 2021)

He was asking 400


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 26, 2021)

I had to work.  Maybe next year.


----------



## gorace38 (Sep 26, 2021)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Few from today , weather perfect today
> 
> View attachment 1484022
> 
> ...



I was interested in that orange elgin but never found anyone around to ask.


----------

